# Drizzly day at the beach



## plugsnpixels (Feb 25, 2017)

Made all spiffy with some artsy post-processing.


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 26, 2017)

Neat, always interested to see how others approach the "artsy post-processing".  I don't know what it is, maybe the line of the fence, but as I look at the image, I can't help but get the feeling that it is tilted towards me. 

WesternGuy


----------



## plugsnpixels (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks, what constitutes good artsy would make a great discussion!

The plants are on a hillside and the wide-angle view exaggerates it all. I might have been in great danger! ;-)


----------



## Peeb (Feb 26, 2017)

WesternGuy said:


> Neat, always interested to see how others approach the "artsy post-processing".  I don't know what it is, maybe the line of the fence, but as I look at the image, I can't help but get the feeling that it is tilted towards me.
> 
> WesternGuy


This, for me, would be a really difficult scene to figure out how to orient perfectly.  It has so many lines leading different directions!


----------



## plugsnpixels (Feb 26, 2017)

Peeb, thanks, I think it's working (i.e., balanced). Due to the location on a hillside there weren't too many shooting options, but I'm happy with what I got.


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 27, 2017)

Peeb said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Neat, always interested to see how others approach the "artsy post-processing".  I don't know what it is, maybe the line of the fence, but as I look at the image, I can't help but get the feeling that it is tilted towards me.
> ...


I agree.  All I was doing was stating my response to the image.  Whether or not it is "fixable". I don't know.  It is just that if I have this sense of it being tilted towards me, then I suspect that others might as well, thus the comment.

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 27, 2017)

plugsnpixels said:


> Peeb, thanks, I think it's working (i.e., balanced). Due to the location on a hillside there weren't too many shooting options, but I'm happy with what I got.


I agree that the image is balanced, but the balance does not influence the feeling I got of the image being tilted towards me.  If you are happy with what you have, then that is really all that counts.  My comment was based on my impression of the image after I had been viewing it for a few seconds, that's all.

WesternGuy


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 5, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## bazzzza (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks great mate. Very chalky I suppose. [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930F using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

